# Stromüberwachungsrelais



## Deep Blue (11 September 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte für eine Überwachung von Verbrauchern wie im PKW-Bau mitlerweile mehrfach eingesetzt, ein Relais o.ä. verbauen, was mir die Stromaufnahme des Verbrauchers überwacht (0 - 10 A). D.h. wenn z.B. Lampe "an" sein soll sie aber keinen Strom zieht = Alarmmeldung über pot. freien Kontakt des Relais. Hat jemand solche Aufgabe schon realisiert oder kann mir jemanden nennen, der solche Bauteile günstig vertreibt?
Ich habe mehrere Relais bei RS gefunden, diese liegen aber alle so um die € 80 - 100. 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus !!!


----------



## PeterEF (11 September 2007)

www.ziehl.de -> Stromsensor S1. Ich habe keine Preise hier, denke aber nicht, das der wesentlich billiger kommt


----------



## plc_tippser (11 September 2007)

ETA baut auch so etwas, aber die Preis werden wohl weiter oben sein.

Gruß, pt


----------



## zotos (11 September 2007)

Ich habe sowas mal in der Lehre gebastelt. Den Spannungsfall an einem Shunt mittel Schmitt trigger (NE555) ausgewertet und ein Realis geschaltet. War nicht viel. Lohnt sich aber nur im Hobby Bereich ;o)


----------



## M_K (11 September 2007)

Hallo,

Weidmüller und Phönix-Contact haben so etwas auch im Programm.
Die Geräte kosten aber einiges.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Deep Blue (11 September 2007)

Wie sieht es denn mit Stromwandlern aus? Da gibt es doch bestimmt eine Lösung den aufgenommenen Strom in 4-20 mA oder 0-10 V zu wandeln. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
Danke für Eure anderen Kommentare schon mal !!!


----------



## Deep Blue (11 September 2007)

Bin gerade auf www.ziehl.de. Dort ist der STWA 1 H mit folgender Funktion:
"Eine eingebaute LED zeigt ab ca. 2 A/AC an, dass durch den Wandler ein Strom fließt. Zusätzlich kann eine externe LED angeschlossen werden. Mit dem STWA 1 H kann man einfach an einer Zuleitung zu einem entfernten Verbraucher erfassen und anzeigen, ob dieser eingeschaltet ist, und Strom aufnimmt. Auch ein Ausfall kann so detektiert werden. Der Wandler kann auf eine Hutschiene gerastet oder mit 2 Schrauben M4 befestigt werden. Die Anschlussklemmen sind steckbar."
Das wäre doch eine günstige Lösung, oder(Conrad € 17,73)?


----------



## M_K (11 September 2007)

Ich habe mal ein Phönix Gerät zu Erfassung der Stromaufnahme einer Pumpe eingebaut. Das wandelte 0-5A nach 4-20mA. 
Das Gerät arbeitet seit 5 Jahren Störungsfrei, hat aber ca. 200€ gekostet.

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Deep Blue (11 September 2007)

Ich glaub jetzt habe ich mein Gerät gefunden:

Ziehl STWA 1 SH schaltet ab 2 A einen Transistor durch, an dem ich potential-getrennt mein Signal zur SPS übermitteln kann. Für meine Anwendung - Verbraucher AN/AUS Abfrage - reicht das locker und kostet nur € 40,-. Vielen dank Euch allen!


----------

